# Weight Gain Issues



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi just had my 7.5 week check for Elizabeth and she has lost 6.5oz in 2.5 weeks.  So we are at a total weight gain of 6oz since birth.

I have been breastfeeding for all but one feed a day.  On the advice of the GP I gave a formula top up after her last feed and she wolfed down 3oz so I guess I am having a supply issue.  Any ideas on how to up it ?

Thanks

Clare


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Clare

Not been around long enough to post as its been aj's birthday!

How are things??

Jxx


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Oh gosh - completely missed that !  Please pass on a Happy Birthday to her from me, I cannot believe she is 10 !!

Things are still pretty poor here but I am getting through.  It's a bit of a blow but I am basically supplementing her and I think I will be upping the supplementation still further.  I thought I hada fussy baby when actually I just have a hungry one so feeling a bit ugh about having dismissed hunger as being colic.

Clare


----------

